

Amazon Web Services Launches CloudSearch - nasseam
http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/cloudsearch/latest/developerguide/

======
nasseam
It is currently available from the AWS Management Console:
<https://console.aws.amazon.com/cloudsearch/home>

However, the launch seems a bit premature since the links to the product page
are broken.

